# Thompson Center Triumph or Omega



## rabbit whacker

Gander Mt and Dicks both have advertised the Omega for $250 (includes a rebate). I have had my Omega for a few years...I love it. My dad bought a Triumph this year. It is very nice...if price is not an option I'd get it.

If I had to choose I'd stick with my Omega. The only difference I've noticed is that it is easier to put a primer on the triumph. I can live with taking my gloves off for that $.


----------



## jlcrss

hunt-n-fool said:


> Yet another unsafe ,NOT recommended by the powder manufacturer OR the rifle manufacturer.
> 
> Nobody should be using 150gr of T7 - read your manual, read the powder manual, they will both prove me correct.
> 
> Using T7 loose, I actually had best accuracy at 80 grains.
> 
> each rifle is likely different tho, loose is alot cheaper to use as well compared to pellets.


What are u talking about? I know exactly what my manual says. It says that 150 grains of powder or pellets is the max load. It doesn't say that you can't or shouldn't it just says that you can't go above that. I'm not sure what your manual says but everyone I know that has that rifle shoots that load.


----------



## wallywings123

billya said:


> I just bought myself a Christmas Gift.
> 
> Thomson Center Triumph 50 cal. Black stock with weathershield barrel w/starter kit(all my accesories are old school.)
> 
> I also got the 3x9x40 leopold scope shotgun/muzzleloader style. Great price on that at 209.99.
> 
> Looking forward to shooting it. I did hear that the sabot's that come with the gun and starter kit are some of the most accurate the gun shoots. This comes from someone who has tried multiple sabot's and powder.
> 
> 100 grains of the 777 should be good right?
> 
> I bought the 777 because I heard people giving it great reviews, but i do not know much about it. Enlighten me?


 I`ve got the same gun and have found that 100 gr. of 777 and a 250 gr shockwave (not the more expensive super glides) is extremely accurate.


----------



## ramitupurs84

I have a Firehawk and recieved it for a Christmas gift when it was the top of the line model. Now Dad picked up a Triumph. Comparing the two is night and day. I wouldn't get anything less then the a Triumph. Omega's don't have the break away action do they? Well his clean 10x easier then mine...


----------



## LxHunter1983

I have the omega I shoot 100gr 777 pellets and a 250gr tc super glide sabots. I shoot 3" groups at a 100 yards. I was told the 777 powder is suppose to burn hotter and faster is why you are not suppose to put a 150 gr in your gun


----------



## UNREEL

QuakrTrakr said:


> Knights customer service is awesome. TC is a great gun, but I can't pull myself away from Knights fantastic service.


Took me 3 yrs to get the breech plug tool for my MK-85. Wasn't that awesome for me.


----------



## QuakrTrakr

UNREEL said:


> Took me 3 yrs to get the breech plug tool for my MK-85. Wasn't that awesome for me.


My trigger went out, called them, and had a free replacement in 3 days.


----------



## toots

billya said:


> Looking at a new muzzleloader and have had great customer service with TC, so I will stay with them.
> 
> But I can not determine if the extra money is worth going with the Triumph over the Omega. Is the breach the only difference? The omega is 90.00 cheaper. That is a nice down payment on a quality scope.
> 
> Any insite would help.
> Thanks


I have an Omega and an Encore ,I lkie them both. Last Friday a friend bought an Omega and aTriumph. He picked the Triumph and the wife picked the Omega. They sighted in very nice and Sat. the wife got a nice doe in the thumb area. I think jury is still out on that screw out by hand plug. The action seems real tight on the break down. I would pick the thumb hole Omega.


----------



## Swamp Monster

jlcrss said:


> What are u talking about? I know exactly what my manual says. It says that 150 grains of powder or pellets is the max load. It doesn't say that you can't or shouldn't it just says that you can't go above that. I'm not sure what your manual says but everyone I know that has that rifle shoots that load.


Your gun may say rated for 150 grains, but Hogdon specificaly says max load with Triple 7 is 100 grains. 
Here's a link as well. Scroll down to the Maximum Load Warning; It's 100 grains Max...that all Hogden recommends...anymore an your on your own. Very few people realize this. 
http://hodgdon.com/ml-warning.html

Take it for what it's worth. Like you, I know many folks that have shot 130-150 grain loads of T7 for a number of years with no problems. Just remember that T7 is a bit hotter than regular pyrodex and black powder but...........

Now, that said, Hogdon also recommends a 100 grain max of regular pyrodex.....if that tells you anything, it should tell you that lawyers were heavily involved in writing their load data. 
Personaly, I'm not worried about 150 grain charges unless one is using a very, very heavy bullet or conical.


----------



## Swamp Monster

ramitupurs84 said:


> . Omega's don't have the break away action do they? Well his clean 10x easier then mine...



No, Omegas have the drop down action....there is really no difference when it comes to comparing the two on "easy to clean". On the Triumph, you break open the action (sucks on a bench, works great on your lap... I have an Encore but at least I can remove my barrel), and remove the breech plug and clean. On the Omega, the trigger and action drop down, pull the breech plug, and clean. Both are as easy as it gets, but the Omega is more conveinant if you clean on a work bench or a table etc.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

UNREEL said:


> Took me 3 yrs to get the breech plug tool for my MK-85. Wasn't that awesome for me.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Omega...new technology.

Triumph..."newer" technology.

Both are great!

GH


----------



## Dallasfan

I just bought the T/C triumph with weather shield barrel for 412.00 out the door at Guns galore in fenton,MI about 1 month ago. using 2 pellets of T7 and 250g shockwaves ezload sabot. sighted in at 2.5" high at 50 yards. right out of the box sights were nearly dead on. Gun was highly recomended by my friend and his friend, they are both well versed on guns and quality. The speed breech is worth its weight in gold IMO. I held the omega model that was equivilent to the triumph I bought and the triumph just felt better to me.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Dallasfan said:


> I just bought the T/C triumph with weather shield barrel for 412.00 out the door at Guns galore in fenton,MI about 1 month ago. using 2 pellets of T7 and 250g shockwaves ezload sabot. sighted in at 2.5" high at 50 yards. right out of the box sights were nearly dead on. Gun was highly recomended by my friend and his friend, they are both well versed on guns and quality. The speed breech is worth its weight in gold IMO. I held the omega model that was equivilent to the triumph I bought and the triumph just felt better to me.


Guns Galore is one serious gun store. Some of the employees there appear to hate their job, but the prices and selection are hard to beat. I usually figure out what I want first, then I go there to buy it.

GH


----------

